# Spinning - how to spin thin yarn



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

I am having a problem spinning thin. The yarn I just spun looked fine and then I plied it and of course, that thickened it. Once I soak it, I expect it will puff even more. How in the world could I ever spun lace weight yarn? I don't necessarily want it spun that thin but I would like it to be maybe like a #3. I am sure it is a matter of practice drafting thinner. I am wondering if when I spin, am I to aim fo something thinner than I want allowing for the increase when it is plied and then soaked? Thank you.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

When you are spinning, stop and then let the spun yarn twist back on itself to see what it will look like when you ply it. Then as they say, practice, practice, and practice.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

I keep a gauge on my lap and as I spin I keep checking. And also let it ply back in itself. In no time you'll spin really thin and spinning thicker becomes a challenge


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Cdambro said:


> I am having a problem spinning thin. The yarn I just spun looked fine and then I plied it and of course, that thickened it. Once I soak it, I expect it will puff even more. How in the world could I ever spun lace weight yarn? I don't necessarily want it spun that thin but I would like it to be maybe like a #3. I am sure it is a matter of practice drafting thinner. I am wondering if when I spin, am I to aim fo something thinner than I want allowing for the increase when it is plied and then soaked? Thank you.


The secret is in the drafting, plus plenty of practice. Two videos on spinning fine yarn. I think the Margaret Stove is the best one. There are more videos to watch down the right hand side of the videos.


----------



## Fluteplayer7 (Jul 29, 2011)

These videos are wonderful. Thank you for posting.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks for these videos :sm01:


Knitted by Nan said:


> The secret is in the drafting, plus plenty of practice. Two videos on spinning fine yarn. I think the Margaret Stove is the best one. There are more videos to watch down the right hand side of the videos.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I have spun thread on a drop spindle and once I had done it and proved that I had done it I never wanted to do it again.


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

I usually spin fairly fine thread when I am at my booth in the breeds barn to show how nicely my Cheviot drafts. Now I have done it so long I have a problem going thicker!!! Practice does make perfect!


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

shepherd said:


> I usually spin fairly fine thread when I am at my booth in the breeds barn to show how nicely my Cheviot drafts. Now I have done it so long I have a problem going thicker!!! Practice does make perfect!


I'm the same. I find it hard spinning thicker than fingering weight . Thankfully most of what I knit is fingering but it would be great to spin a worsted once in a while


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm not sure if this will help I have one size fits all on my wheel. But any one with a newer model it might help. I got this today in a E-mail about spinzilla next month. Getting your wheels ready.
"Judith explains how different types of drive bands, with varying thicknesses, can dramatically change how wheel responds. Judith's rule of thumb: The thicker the drive band, the more it pulls on. The thinner the drive band, the thinner the yarn you can make. I've tried this and was amazed by the results. No body adjustments needed."


----------



## OMgirl (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks for the video links, Knitted by Nan...very helpful.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

mama879 said:


> I'm not sure if this will help I have one size fits all on my wheel. But any one with a newer model it might help. I got this today in a E-mail about spinzilla next month. Getting your wheels ready.
> "Judith explains how different types of drive bands, with varying thicknesses, can dramatically change how wheel responds. Judith's rule of thumb: The thicker the drive band, the more it pulls on. The thinner the drive band, the thinner the yarn you can make. I've tried this and was amazed by the results. No body adjustments needed."


I have found that the thinner drive band results in finer yarn. I have always used a fine drive band but have friends who will only use a thick drive band. Their reason being that it last longer than the thinner bands. But they only spin the one weight of yarn, the equivalent of the old UK and Australian 8 ply. That is the weight they knit with and they have no interest in knitting with thicker yarn and definitely no interest in knitting with fine yarn. With wheels with only one sized whorl the thickness or fineness of the yarn can be adjusted by tightening or loosening the tension. Another trick is to cross the yarn over the hooks on both sides of the flyer instead of just one side. The thread is zigzagged from side to side. This reduces the take-up and allows extra twist.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Knitted by Nan said:


> I have found that the thinner drive band results in finer yarn. I have always used a fine drive band but have friends who will only use a thick drive band. Their reason being that it last longer than the thinner bands. But they only spin the one weight of yarn, the equivalent of the old UK and Australian 8 ply. That is the weight they knit with and they have no interest in knitting with thicker yarn and definitely no interest in knitting with fine yarn. With wheels with only one sized whorl the thickness or fineness of the yarn can be adjusted by tightening or loosening the tension. Another trick is to cross the yarn over the hooks on both sides of the flyer instead of just one side. The thread is zigzagged from side to side. This reduces the take-up and allows extra twist.


On my e spinner, I have to zig zag the yarn to prevent it yanking the fibre out my hand


----------



## Rita Rug (Mar 27, 2015)

Do you have to ply? I like thin yarn, too. Is there a way to knit it? Set it with water or something?


----------

